# Raves for website software



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I don't usually write recommendations like this, but since this is a "business at home" forum I thought it might help some people.

I found a recommendation for a site called "Weebly". Another soapmaker gave me this tip. * Weebly - Create a free website and a free blog*

It's a site for making your own website using templates with the "drag & drop" method. They have some sites that you can put up for Free and others where you pay for it and get more features. (this is what I'm going to do) I've previously used Godaddy for hosting, but switched to Weebly. I'm saving a boat load of money doing this!

My previous site was made using a regular website software. It took me over 6 weeks of LOnnnnnng nights to get it up and running....and lets face it....that sucker is uGGGGLY! My new site took me 4 nights. I still have some tweaking and pics to add, but it looks 1000 times better than the old one. 

This site is amazingly easy to work with. The HELP button pretty much covers all the basic problems with simple and concise instructions. Screen shots are shown with each answer.

Here are some hints to make it easier & faster to do (learned this the hard way)

1:Have your pictures already taken and saved in a specific file for your website WRITE DOWN WHERE YOU SAVED THIS FILE! :kung: It will save a lot of headaches later.
2:Write out descriptions in Word and save them likewise.
3:Look at sites you like, then scan through the templates to pick ones that will go with your product...using fonts, etc.

Hope this helps someone!
Karla


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Mods: how do I delete this thread? With 101 views and no comments I'm wondering if people think this is some kind of scam or spam. I must have broken some unwritten rule somewhere posting it.......


----------



## katheh (Jul 21, 2012)

Don't delete it. I just saw it and will check it our for our painting business.

Can clearly see the link you posted is not a referral link. But if you have a referral link you can PM it to me in case we sign up for the service.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I was looking for something like this a few months ago, so I'll see if it's what I need. Sometimes it takes people a while to get around to reading posts, so don't get discouraged. Not everyone is looking for these things but will read the posts anyway just to see what it is. And some people just don't respond even though they may have looked and even used the link. Thanks for posting.

Nomad


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Why don't you put a link to your own website. Would like to see how it looks.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

blufford said:


> Why don't you put a link to your own website. Would like to see how it looks.


OK, here it is!
Heart of Iowa Soapworks - HOME


I still have some tweaking to do, but you can get the general idea.

Karla


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I am working on a web site from them. I'm not much good at those kind of things, but I'm stumbling along. I do have one huge worry. I will be selling digital photographs and drawings. I was able to copy one of your pictures from your site to my computer, so I'm wondering what I can do to prevent that? If someone can just take the pictures they surely wouldn't need to pay for them. Any ideas? Maybe I can make the pictures small enough that even if someone took them they wouldn't do them any good. If I don't get any responses here I may post the same question in another place. Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I was going to say it sure looks easier than the Yahoo Web Store site I built and then i realized I built it like 8 years ago! Bet things have changed LOL


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Nomad said:


> I am working on a web site from them. I'm not much good at those kind of things, but I'm stumbling along. I do have one huge worry. I will be selling digital photographs and drawings. I was able to copy one of your pictures from your site to my computer, so I'm wondering what I can do to prevent that? If someone can just take the pictures they surely wouldn't need to pay for them. Any ideas? Maybe I can make the pictures small enough that even if someone took them they wouldn't do them any good. If I don't get any responses here I may post the same question in another place. Thanks.
> 
> Nomad


There is a way to stop people from right clicking and saving pictures on your site. I am not sure how it works, but google something like "disable right clicking on website" and it should pop up for you.

The other thing you could do is watermark all your pictures before putting them on your site. Adds extra time of course, though. 

Hope this helps you.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

lathermaker said:


> Mods: how do I delete this thread? With 101 views and no comments I'm wondering if people think this is some kind of scam or spam. I must have broken some unwritten rule somewhere posting it.......


I agree, you shouldn't delete it  Looks like you first posted about it on Oct 16. Here we are on Oct 31, and I am just reading it for the first time.

There are Never enough hours in the day for me, never!

Good luck with your site!


----------

